# October 2020 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in October, goodluck 

Sharry


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi all,

Thought I’d kick start the group up!

My testing dates the 15th October - currently running a fever and waiting for covid results back.

This 2ww is painfully slow and I feel like being at home makes it even more slower! (Not allowed to go to work until results are back).

Apart from cramps not had any other symptoms.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi fm I hope you feel better soon and pray it is not Covid. I have the same test date as you! And am having my fet tomorrow! The tww is sooo hard. Try and stay strong and rest we are warriors and we can do this 😊 
Emma


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Love your positivity Emma!

Good luck for tomorrow - how many embryos you putting back in?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you fm. Just the one as that’s all I have stored. How many did you have transferred? Yeh I think the positivity will soon wear off after the transfer it’s so hard isn’t it. My husband is planning a staycation at home till test day so hopefully that should keep me occupied. I think I’m going to Disneyland and Mexico this week lol 😂 
Emma x


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

I had 2 put back in.

Good luck today Emz x


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey Emz,

How are you today?? How did the transfer go?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey fm
The transfer went well (after some trouble getting through my cervix, which was painful) I have my precious cargo on board 😊 now the symptom watching has started. I have cramps aches and I am worrying Whether it is implantation or my period ahhh it’s so horrible. But I am reading a book and resting the best I can today 😊
How are you feeling now? And how are you coping? Have you had any more symptoms? 
Emma x


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Emz,

I hope your resting away!! My first transfer was painful but this time round it was actually almost pain free. Someone told me it sometimes depends on the person transferring! 

I don’t know why but I tested on Thursday evening and I could see a clear but faint line! So it’s a very cautious positive sign as I’m not supposed to test till 15th. 

How are you? X


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey fm
Wow That’s brilliant news and so early it must be twins congratulations 😆 
what symptoms did u get or are you getting?

I have had on and off cramps today and day2 with sore hips back and legs praying it isn’t af (had a tiny bit of brown mucus yesterday but  not same as af) ahh Wish I could use a heat pack lol. 

Emz xx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Emz,

How are you? Has the brown discharge got any more or less?

I have brown discharge which is now on and off - it’s hard not to worry about it. 

I did a test on Sunday with clearblue advanced - positive (2-3 weeks - which i thought would show 1-2 weeks). I did email the clinic who said to follow protocol and do again on Thursday only then will they book the viability scan.

With the so many ups and down in these last few years - I feel scared to be positive about it.


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey fm 
I agree it is right to be cautious but still be hopeful as a bfp is still great and definitely a step in the right direction fingers crossed just stay in there 😀😀
My brown discharge turned into a full red flow so I have given up this round still taking meds and that obviously but hope completely gone I don’t know why I always bleed so early I need answers 🙁
Rest and try be positive 
Emma xx


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

P.s Perhaps because clear blue detects the amount of pregnancy hormone u have. an increased amount due to (twins) may show as 2-3 rather than 1-2 weeks if that makes sense.


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

This whole process is such an emotional rollercoaster... rest up and it’s so hard to stay positive when your body is doing something you don’t want it to do. 

I had a friend who literally was bleeding throughout her pregnancy and she had 2 beautiful girls. Just keep eating healthy and rest as much as you can.

How many rounds of IVF have you done so far? Quality of eggs? Sperm? Embryo? Lining? Has it any of it been raised as an issue before?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

It is awful isn’t it i have heard a lot of stories about people bleeding and having bfps but I just don’t think I’ll be one of them I’m meditating eating healthy and everything but 99% sure it hasn’t worked.
I think I’m quite a newbie I’ve had 1 fresh ivf cycle got 16 eggs 8 blasts 1 transferred 1 frozen. And this is my frozen cycle. They said my womb is picture perfect my egg quality is good and my husbands sperm is super sperm lol (I have PCOS and one blocked tube). But last time I bled 1dpt with A bfn and this time 5dpt It’s so debilitating isn’t it.
Sorry for the feeling sorry for myself post lol.
What about you how have your treatments been? And what has your journey been like? 
Emma xx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Emma,

I’ve been through the mills:

Fresh cycle: 6 blastocysts and frozen. It was stopped because of a suspected hydrosalphinx (damaged tube) - it was only seen once and I was told to have surgery to remove before continuing on as it’s a toxic place for an embryo. But subsequent scans didn’t show anything so me and hubby decided to continue. (OHSS in this cycle after the drugs and had short stay in hospital)

FET cycle and transferred 2 blastocysts and I got BFN

Dye test - showed tube wasn’t completely blocked but was damaged and they did surgery last year to clip/remove one tube

Appointment came in March and filled in paper work and cancelled due to covid

Fresh cycle - 5 fertilised embryos were frozen as OHSS showed up and we had to stop.

FET - started and then stopped as hormone levels were too high and had multiple cysts

FET - started with prostap injection on day 21 of cycle and then after bleed started building up my lining. Transferred 2 of the last cycles embryos which they grew to day 3.

And here I am now!

How is the bleeding? How are you feeling?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow you really have been through the mill. Bless you I really am routing for you. How are you feeling?

My bleeding is even worse today phoned the clinic and asked to stop the clexane because it was thinning my blood too much also tested early and as suspected bfn which I knew anyway just going through the motions till Thursday really.

See this is the same as me one nurse said she saw a hydrosalpinx once but after numerous other scans it was never seen again and my dye test just showed the tube completely blocked. So we decided to carry on. I shall be asking about maybe removing it or if that is the issue. But it would mean going back to the nhs and the waiting is soo long it’s the worst bit for me getting older and waiting lol.
Emma xx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey Emma,

It’s really hard and I’m really scared to even feel even the tiniest bit hopeful.

I honestly believe the best thing I did was have the tube removed- barts (who I’m doing my IVF cycles with) offered to do the surgery but they were going to take a while. So I went back to my GP and asked to be referred to my local hospital (where I had tried clomid and they tried to investigate my fertility). 

They managed to do it 3 months faster then barts, so I opted for them. It takes 2 months to recover from the operation after but I think in the long run it made a difference to this cycle for me.

I did look into getting it clipped/removed privately but was deterred by the prospect of having initial consultation and then having the test by them again.

I was told that having a damaged tube significantly reduces implantation as it is a toxic environment and if by miracle it did implant there is a higher chance of a miscarriage (if I remember correctly).

Maybe this is what is holding it all back....??

Hang in there.

Lots of hugs x


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi fm,
Aww You haven’t got long left now though eek. Even though it must feel like an eternity lol Have you kept testing? Just keep relaxed because if it is a bfp Thursday then you need to be calm for your little bean/beans 

Yeh I think I am definitely going to ask my clinic about my tubes when I have my follow up consultation with my clinic (I’m with bourne hall) and I don’t know if they do it there. I had such a terrible time with nhs two years of investigations before I decided to go private (it was a nightmare) so just afraid to go back there again but then again I defo do not want to go somewhere else and have more tests ahh the rollercoaster continues hehe. 

Thank you for the advice it has given me something to think about 😁

Sending hope and hugs 
Emma xx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey, how are you Emz? Has the bleeding subsided?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey fm 
yeh the bleeding is a little better today thank you 😊 how are you doing? Xx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m not too bad, very very tired. Working all day doesn’t help. 

Tomorrow is our OFT!

Fingers crossed for us both. I don’t know much but we both had a FET and different days - but our OFT is the same...! Are you back at work?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Aww bless you I’m soo tired too
I work and study from home so I never really left work but it’s good because I can jiggle my hours to fit my tiredness haha Are you at work?
Yes fingers crossed for us I’m not holding out much hope for me but there’s always that chance 
Good luck fm xxxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Back at work - has its pros and cons.

Unfortunately being a teacher doesn’t allow you to rest up and sit during the day.

Little prayer for us both tonight and hope that tomorrow morning gives us the result we have been yearning and longing for x

I’m really surprised there is no one else except us both on this thread 😂


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeh being a teacher must be really difficult whilst going through all this you really are a warrior. 
I know it’s crazy how we are the only ones on this thread we must smell or something lol 
I shall have a little prayer for us too 🙂 
Xxx


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fm how did the test go?! 
BFN for me as expected ☹ 
Xxxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey,

Sorry I got busy at work.

I got my first ever BFP....don’t feel like it’s happening until they say it’s okay at the scan.

My feet are firmly on the ground.


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Congratulations,  it’s okay not to fully believe it but just allow yourself to be happy And enjoy your moment 🙂 You earned it xxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you Emma x

Have you thought about what the next steps are for you?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeh I’m gonna have a consultation and talk everything thing through and weigh up my options I still have x2 free transfers so we will see what the clinic says 😃 I’m sure I’ll have my bfp soon just like you 😘 thank you for chatting on this thread it has given me hope as you have been through so much and finally got ur bfp I can do it too xxxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes you defo can!!

I’m so glad I had you to talk to the whole way...I know your rainbow is just around the corner x


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks fm good luck with everything keep me updated on scans etc and I’m here if u ever need a chat xxx


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fm u wouldn’t believe this I checked the test again yesterday and there was the faintest 2nd line so I tested again and there was a faint line again I called the clinic and they confirmed it’s a bfp!!! I couldn’t believe it and still don’t so I test again next Friday just to be sure but I’m still not out!! They just said keep an eye on the bleeding which has now stopped, and to be cautiously positive 🙂🙂
How are you feeling?
Xxxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh my days Emma!!!!! That is the best news...!!!!

I’m so so happy for you!!!!!! A line is a line and you are official pregnant!!! Congratulations....! 😊

I am good..very tired and have the ‘viability’ scan on 5th November. Very very nervous about it. These days are just going so slowly.

I just want to believe it’s happening but can’t bring myself to be happy and relaxed.

Enough about me...how are you feeling??


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank u 😊 I know I can’t believe it! This must have been a lucky thread just for us haha. At least you have a date now even Though it’s like the tww all over again isn’t it lol? 
Everyone is so happy and I know I should be but it’s so hard to just relax and trust my body r u the same?
I’m good very tired also, and having dizzy spells, bleeding has stopped but get the odd bit now and then which really worries me just hope the little bean is making itself nice and comfy. 
I feel like I should be having more symptoms are you the same?
What a crazy rollercoaster of emotions fertility treatment is. 😂
Emma xxx


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

P.s just did a clear blue and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks xxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Reading your posts emma has really made my day!

I’m so happy for you. Defo a lucky thread for us both. I think this wait is even more painful as you know it’s worked but unsure if it’s growing or even in the right place, which would just be totally heartbreak.

It’s really hard (and I’m rubbish at taking my own advice) but relax and enjoy this time! Your body has done something fantastic. You now need to rest up and take it easy. I’m not having any symptoms apart from not wanting to eat and an odd cramp/twinge but I think everyone is different - and no symptoms can sometimes be good!


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

How are you Emma?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi fm love ur message yesterday thank you 😊 sorry for late reply been sleeping most of the time haha so hard to just relax when I’m awake lol. I’m taking a test each day to make sure the line is still there what about u? It’s hard to just be happy isn’t it even though it is what we have wanted for so long? How are u doing? Xxxxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

I had a downer day yesterday. I thought today might be a new day but I’ve woken up and feeling really low - I have this feeling my period is going to start and this bubble is going to burst. I can’t seem to shake it off even tho I know it’s not heading that way. The mind is a wonderful and strange thing.

Anyway- how are you? Is the line getting any darker?


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

I totally get what your feeling fm and it’s fine too feel that. Even if u do get blood it doesn’t mean your out either. Just try and relax we must and at least enjoy the fact we got our BFP’s for the first time!! It is so new and scary and still so completely out of our control, it’s in nature’s hands now let’s pray that she is finally on our side and keeping our little beans safe 
The lines do seem to be getting darker! Bleeding has stopped since Friday so 4 days of positive tests im starting to believe it has not been a chemical as I’m sure it doesn’t stay in your system that long this early. 
Keep praying 🙏 xxxx


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

How are you today fm? Xx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey Emma, I’m doing okay. Just tired and got myself a sore throat!

How are you? When is your scan?


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

I hope your okay emma xx


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi fm my clinic like me to do a test a week after to confirm a bfp so I did that yesterday and it was still pregnant the lines are very faint still which worries me but the digital says pregnant so... my scan is now booked for 10th November 😁 very tired and boobs have started aching. I hope things are ok I just have such an irrational fear that things are gna go wrong 😕 how are things with you fm? Sorry I haven’t been on here I wanted to stay away from horror stories lol xxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

Awww that’s okay! I was starting to get worried as it’s not normal for you not to reply!!!

I’m glad the lines and the test are all showing positive!

I have managed to get the flu 😷 so I’m battling between that and feeling very nauseous at the fact of having to eat food.

I had a mini scare with faint blood streaks in my discharge but thankfully it was a one time only thing!

I’ve just been sleeping and the half term holidays could not have come at a better time!!!

10th November is quite away.....mines on the 5th and I don’t know how I’m going to get there without worrying myself!

How has your partner with the wonderful news??


----------



## Emz17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi fm thought i would update u it looks like it has been a chemical pregnancy as cramping has started and tests have turned negative what an awful cycle. Good luck with everything xxxx
Emma xxx


----------



## Fm86 (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m really sorry to hear that Emma x wish I could give you a big hug - I know your rainbow is around the corner xx


----------

